# PFDs - importance of waist strap



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

You should get a crotch strap, it's the only way to go!


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

It's what makes it a white water PFD. Class 3 is very broad, many permitted rivers require them to be whitewater PFDs, which usually include the phrase "for paddling or sailing" in addition to class 3. That strap below the padding/flotation is what separates them from class 3 water ski pfds and such. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Good description by wyosam and yes, you want that waist strap & buckle. One thing to bear in mind is that lots of folks get mixed up with PFD designations and call them "class 3" when it should be "Type 3" etc. 

The low-profile PFDs you normally see kayakers and many rafters wearing are Type 3 and usually have about 16 - 18 lbs floatation, the more bulky ones with the big pillow on the neck that you see commercial customers typically wearing are Type 5 and generally have about 25 lbs floatation. These PFD designations don't have anything to do with what "Class" the whitewater is ("Class III," "Class IV," etc.).

Whatever you get, be sure to read the label in the PFD and make sure it's for whitewater, or that it doesn't state that it's NOT for whitewater paddling use. Those are things the rangers will look at when you check in on permit runs.

Good luck shopping!

-AH


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

I am no expert but my view is that over the last several years many of the white water PFD's have gone away from the bottom strap that ensures the jacket catches on your lower rib cage. They have replace this feature with other designs that essentially do the same thing. Don't know which is better but I would think any Whitewater PFD from astral NRS Kokotat or extrasport would be suitable for its intended purpose. Now how well those design features work how comfortable they are or how much confidence they give you is an entirely separate conversation


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

It should be noted that I just retired my lotus designs Lola circa 2004. I replaced it with an astral green jacket. It's still kind of freaks me out that the green jacket doesn't have that waist strap and buckle


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks. I got the coast guard types, but when you look at type 3s on manufacturer websites they really don't make it clear. Then there are inexpensive ones like the NRS crew that have the right type, the right flotation, the right waist strap, but are marketed for "flat water".


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

"Don't know which is better but I would think any Whitewater PFD from astral NRS Kokotat or extrasport would be suitable for its intended purpose."

So extrasport happens to be a brand I can get a deal on, but almost none of them have that waist strap.


----------



## CB4Life (Apr 5, 2014)

Any new type 3 or 5 pfd is going to be safe. They wouldn't go without the strap of it was truly nessecary. 

I love my green jacket


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

My GJ (a few years old) has a "strap" below the padding, it just isn't exposed- but it performs the function- it's is tightened without padding or flotation between it and the body. Still there, just built into the harness/body of the PFD. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DoubleYouEss (Oct 4, 2011)

PDX Duck, not sure what Green Jacket you have, but all of mine have had the bottom waist strap. The overhead design doesn't really allow for a fastex clip buckle on that strap, however if that freaks you out, buy the Euro version which used to me set up as side entry.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm pretty sure squibs are mandatory for front rangers on western rivers.

VOTE DONNELLY!!!


----------



## AndyFarq (Sep 17, 2014)

Type 5 will do well for most whitewater (depending on the jacket). I have an Astral Green Jacket and though it doesn't have a distinct waist strap, the bottom strap synches nicely below my ribs


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## PDX Duck (Mar 17, 2015)

I have only worn my green jacket once --- is it the buckle that is missing not the strap? All I remember for sure is that I was searching for something that wasn't there. 

It is my first new jacket in more than a decade so lots of technology / improvements on pfd certainly passed me by. My Lola is literally the only piece of gear I have ever had a serious emotional attachment to.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Again, CG type doesn't tell you much. Yes a rescue vest like the GJ is a type 5, but so is an inflatable fishing PFD. Type 5 just means it is a special purpose PFD, and type 3 is everything from a cheap ski vest at Walmart to high end paddling PFDs. Needs to be intended for paddling, and needs to cinch down at the bottom, below all padding/floatation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

PDX Duck said:


> I have only worn my green jacket once --- is it the buckle that is missing not the strap? All I remember for sure is that I was searching for something that wasn't there.
> 
> It is my first new jacket in more than a decade so lots of technology / improvements on pfd certainly passed me by. My Lola is literally the only piece of gear I have ever had a serious emotional attachment to.
> 
> ...


Its still there...it just doesn't have a clip buckle since its a slip over the head type PFD and not a zipper front one.


----------



## akblair (Apr 27, 2004)

I too was in love with my Lotus Lola but Astral just started to make the Layla which is just like the Lola and I love it!


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

PDX Duck said:


> I am no expert but my view is that over the last several years many of the white water PFD's have gone away from the bottom strap that ensures the jacket catches on your lower rib cage. They have replace this feature with other designs that essentially do the same thing


What other design features can keep your PFD from moving up while floaing? This topic is especially interesting to me since I'm kinda pear shaped and have a very real problem with this. I even made my own homemade crotch strap for my PFD.


----------

